# Anyone know the weight of the O.Z. Superturismo GT (18")?



## GTI.TECHNIK (Nov 14, 2003)

18x8 that is.Heres a pic... tell me if it doesent work.


----------



## GTI.TECHNIK (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know the weight of the O.Z. Superturismo GT (18")? (GTI.TECHNIK)*

...


_Modified by GTI.TECHNIK at 1:52 AM 6-19-2004_


----------



## B Dubbin (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: Anyone know the weight of the O.Z. Superturismo GT (GTI.TECHNIK)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1240323
20-21 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SUPGT 325.00


----------

